# Cops caught playing Wii Bowling during drug bust



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

http://www2.tbo.com/video/2009/sep/22/drug-bust-bowling-game-38995/video-news/



> Polk County's Drug Task Force caught on a hidden camera playing a video game during a drug bust may have jeopardized the case by violating the search warrant.


You have to watch the video. The officers are jumping up and down like children as they play Wii. Crazy.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Another link as other video seems to be pulled. Probably the drug dealer claiming copyright to video.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

TechGuy said:


> You have to watch the video. The officers are jumping up and down like children as they play Wii. Crazy.


The video just displays the mentality of Polk County, FL law enforcement. They certainly aren't the brightest stars in the sky.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

They are having fun


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> They are having fun


Yes, but they should have been looking for drugs or hidden cameras.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> Yes, but they should have been looking for drugs or hidden cameras.


Plenty of time


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

They were probably the advance group, and found the drugs first...


----------

